# DePaul University Screenwriting - Should I attend?



## Cd23 (Feb 18, 2019)

I wanted to start this post for accepted students to talk about DePaul, because I haven't found much about it on this site. I got admitted to the Comedy concentration, but am waiting to hear from some other schools before I make a decision. I wanted to know how many others are in the same boat and maybe we can help each other decide!


----------



## Zach0323 (Feb 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I wanted to start this post for accepted students to talk about DePaul, because I haven't found much about it on this site. I got admitted to the Comedy concentration, but am waiting to hear from some other schools before I make a decision. I wanted to know how many others are in the same boat and maybe we can help each other decide!


I'm in a similar boat, but I'm accepted into the standard concentration. Do you have any idea on when the decision deadline is?

I'm going to Chicago in 3 weeks to see the campus in order to get a better feel of DePaul vs. The LA universities. Definitely feels like they could still be a great program, though.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 18, 2019)

I haven't gotten anything talking about the deadline. I'm hoping it's around the beginning of May. Another school I was accepted to has a deadline of May 1st, so I'm hoping it's similar! Feel free to post your thoughts on your visit!


----------



## Zach0323 (Feb 18, 2019)

I will for sure!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2019)

Updated title to better reflect content of thread.

Should we great a forum for all of the "decision where should I go" threads?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Updated title to better reflect content of thread.
> 
> Should we great a forum for all of the "decision where should I go" threads?


Done. 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Operator (Feb 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I wanted to start this post for accepted students to talk about DePaul, because I haven't found much about it on this site. I got admitted to the Comedy concentration, but am waiting to hear from some other schools before I make a decision. I wanted to know how many others are in the same boat and maybe we can help each other decide!



I think you should attend. You're going to be learning comedy from a top comedy theater that has so many success stories in their history. Not to mention, the Second City theater (where half of your classes will be at), is one of the theaters SNL recruits from.





__





						List of alumni of the Second City - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dan (Feb 18, 2019)

Deadline to accept offer is April 15, you’ll probably get a packet in the mail soon (I got mine yesterday)...I went with standard concentration too and also am hesitant because it isnt like a “big name” program, though it definitely appears to be on the come up and is already considered a top 15 program which is definitely nothing to sneeze at. Really glad you made this thread though, for some reason when I’m making a decision like this I love to focus on the reasons not to do it, the potential negative consequences, etc. Great to have a thread where we can explore our doubts. I’ve always loved Chicago and think going to school there would be awesome, but I wonder about the opportunities it may or may not lead to upon graduation. I will say, for a comedy concentration, Operator makes a great point, Second City is legendary.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree, I'm trepidatious because it's not as well known as others but yeah at the same time it's up there with them. The Second City thing is the main reason I applied. I'm basically holding out for if I get into a school in LA like UCLA, and my idea is to take improv classes there anyways if I end up there. And because hypothetically its a better school. What I'm realizing through this process is the main thing I want is to be employed in some way that has to do with film haha. Which for me where I'm at undergrad is not an option at all basically. So what it will come down to is which school will have the best opportunities for me


----------



## Zach0323 (Feb 20, 2019)

I wanted to bring up something they said in the interview that continues to bounce around in my head... They spoke about the freedom at DePaul being different than any of the LA schools. By this they meant/said you can enroll in a one-time 3-hour class on camera equipment on your first week, and be renting the equipment from there. The BIG benefit they spoke about was how these rentals are free. On top of that, you can also shoot almost anywhere in Chicago for free. This is of course different than Los Angeles where everything has a price and permit requirement.

To me, this is one of the most valuable things that DePaul has going for it. I'll be studying screenwriting, but am very much looking forward to collaborating with producers and directors within whichever program I choose. If I'm able to leave school with a large amount of real and tangible short films that have been made and have my name on them as a screenwriter, then that could potentially be just as valuable (if not more) as being in Los Angeles for graduate school...

Just something I've been thinking about lately for those accepted or interested in DePaul.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> I wanted to bring up something they said in the interview that continues to bounce around in my head... They spoke about the freedom at DePaul being different than any of the LA schools. By this they meant/said you can enroll in a one-time 3-hour class on camera equipment on your first week, and be renting the equipment from there. The BIG benefit they spoke about was how these rentals are free. On top of that, you can also shoot almost anywhere in Chicago for free. This is of course different than Los Angeles where everything has a price and permit requirement.
> 
> To me, this is one of the most valuable things that DePaul has going for it. I'll be studying screenwriting, but am very much looking forward to collaborating with producers and directors within whichever program I choose. If I'm able to leave school with a large amount of real and tangible short films that have been made and have my name on them as a screenwriter, then that could potentially be just as valuable (if not more) as being in Los Angeles for graduate school...
> 
> Just something I've been thinking about lately for those accepted or interested in DePaul.


Excellent point Zach. Please be sure to let us know about your impressions when you visit, too, I for one won’t be able to go check it out in person and it’d be great to have an objective opinion from another prospective student.


----------



## Zach0323 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan said:


> Excellent point Zach. Please be sure to let us know about your impressions when you visit, too, I for one won’t be able to go check it out in person and it’d be great to have an objective opinion from another prospective student.


I absolutely will, Dan! I'm looking forward to going and will be very open-minded with my experience and opinion.


----------



## DylanR (Mar 6, 2019)

Do any of you know exactly how it works with DePaul and their priority deadline in December and their much later final deadline of June 15th? So clearly they've accepted and waitlisted and rejected people already. But I feel like with that kind of system they couldn't have sent out as many acceptances as there are spots, most likely less. Do you think they've filled up like two thirds of their cohort at this point and depending on what other applications trickle in this Spring, they gradual let a few more later apps and waitlists in?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 7, 2019)

DylanR said:


> Do any of you know exactly how it works with DePaul and their priority deadline in December and their much later final deadline of June 15th? So clearly they've accepted and waitlisted and rejected people already. But I feel like with that kind of system they couldn't have sent out as many acceptances as there are spots, most likely less. Do you think they've filled up like two thirds of their cohort at this point and depending on what other applications trickle in this Spring, they gradual let a few more later apps and waitlists in?



I truly have no idea. I just had a call with one of the professors and they said the cohort is anywhere from 18-24 people. I'd guess they have a majority of spots saved for priority deadline but definitely a certain amount open for the later one, otherwise it wouldn't really make sense to have the second deadline, right? Try and get a fee waiver!


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2019)

Just got an interview request from Brooklyn college, is depaul better tho? Can someone please just make my life decisions for me


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

Updating this because I did not receive a scholarship and I’m pretty basically nothing from DePaul which 1) not only pisses me off and tbh drops it on my list but 2) how tf am I supposed to pay for this lol? Like they only gave me unsibsidized loans- which are the WORST kind! Emerson and BU have given me some form of scholarship and maybe that’s because they’re bigger programs? But yeah.... f that


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Updating this because I did not receive a scholarship and I’m pretty basically nothing from DePaul which 1) not only pisses me off and tbh drops it on my list but 2) how tf am I supposed to pay for this lol? Like they only gave me unsibsidized loans- which are the WORST kind! Emerson and BU have given me some form of scholarship and maybe that’s because they’re bigger programs? But yeah.... f that



So I guess this is a future heads up for people that they have VERY limited scholarship money and opportunity.


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan said:


> Just got an interview request from Brooklyn college, is depaul better tho? Can someone please just make my life decisions for me


Brooklyn's program has only been around for about three years. They are one of the newest and youngest film schools in the country. However, I have seen some of their final production work they have made and some of it is pretty damn good. The classes are also on an actual film studio lot and not in a traditional college class room.


----------



## Dan (Mar 16, 2019)

Operator said:


> Brooklyn's program has only been around for about three years. They are one of the newest and youngest film schools in the country. However, I have seen some of their final production work they have made and some of it is pretty damn good. The classes are also on an actual film studio lot and not in a traditional college class room.


Thanks for the response. Adding to the difficulty here is that im actually gonna be using the GI Bill, so cost isnt really a factor. Id leave with a more comprehensive portfolio from Depaul, but maybe better career opportunities in NYC? Anyway I’m kinda putting the cart before the horse, I’ll see if I’m even accepted at Feirstein first. But its a hard decision.


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2019)

Dan said:


> Thanks for the response. Adding to the difficulty here is that im actually gonna be using the GI Bill, so cost isnt really a factor. Id leave with a more comprehensive portfolio from Depaul, but maybe better career opportunities in NYC? Anyway I’m kinda putting the cart before the horse, I’ll see if I’m even accepted at Feirstein first. But its a hard decision.


DePaul is a private school so you have to see if they participate in the Yellow Ribbon Program so you don't end up paying out of pocket if their tuition is higher than the GI Bill cap. Brooklyn is a public school and by state law they are required to charge you in-state rates which Post 9/11 will cover 100% of.


----------



## Dan (Mar 16, 2019)

Yea depaul will cover the remaining tuition with yellow ribbon i looked into all that...the stipend in nyc is like 1500 more a month though so thats been a major factor in my dilemma


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2019)

heh..but cost of living in NYC is also $1500 a month...that's why. If you get accepted to DePaul and apply for campus housing before May 1st, they guarantee you a spot in student housing.


----------



## DylanR (Mar 28, 2019)

Applied to DePaul about 6 weeks ago and got emailed yesterday requesting an interview on Friday. Based on what I've seen people say on various DePaul threads, it seems like the interview is relatively informal, very friendly professors, and somewhat short. I'd love any other information about their interviews if you all are willing to share. Thanks!


----------

